# Trigger shot or early + ??



## julieSA (Oct 22, 2007)

I am currently 6dp5dt after transferring 2 4AB blasts.  My trigger shot was 13 days ago on 28th March.  The clinic gave me a test date of Monday 13 April but i tested early after having the tiniest bit of spotting on Wednesday.  I tested in the evening at 4dp5dt on an FRER and there was the slightest line, only really visible in certain light.  I tested again at 5dp5dt in the morning and there was nothing.  

Obessively (!) i tested again at 5dp5dt in the evening and got a very faint, but visible positive - I have had the same at 6dp5dt this morning.  There is definately a very faint but pink line on both this morning's test and yesterday evening's test.  Surely this can't still be the trigger shot which was 13 days ago, and bearing in mind yesterday morning's test was negative?? I'd be grateful for your opinions.  Thanks x.x.x.x


----------



## Tore (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi hun,

I had 2 blasts trans on 25 march and was testing pos on 29 very faint at first but line got darker I would say its a bfp hun pray it is test first thing in morn I used frer and cb dig and they was neg till nearer otd when they both changed to pos can you not have beta hcg at gp or clinic as ya will know for sure.

Good luck pray its a bfp x x


----------



## GretaGarbo (Oct 14, 2007)

My clinic warned me that the hcg injection can stay in the system for about 14 days so not to test early. My test date is Monday 13th too, which for me will be 16dpo.

I really hope that it is a positive but it might be best to wait a few days and re-test just to make sure 

I found this info on a website -

"_If you had an hCG (Human Chorionic Gonadotropin) shot and want to take a home pregnancy test, you must keep this in mind. Approximately one half of drug is removed each 28 hours and so for accurate results you should wait at least 12 days and preferably 14 days from an hCG (Human Chorionic Gonadotropin) injection to be confident that a qualitative test is giving a reliable answer. If you test too soon after an hCG (Human Chorionic Gonadotropin) shot, you might get a false positive. Most doctors recommend that you wait 14 days after a 10,000 IU injection, 10 days after a 5,000 IU injection, or 7 days after a 2,500 IU injection."_

So it sounds like it may depend what amount your injection was. If it was less than 10,000 it sounds like it may be a real positive 

- Greta.


----------



## julieSA (Oct 22, 2007)

thanks for your replies.... tore - congratulations on your BPF     and Greta, fingers crossed for your test date   .  

I dont normally test early but this time i've been so weak!!  So now i've started, i really can't see the point of not carrying on testing like a maniac !!! 

The lastest test this evening at 6dp5dt is darker than the previous tests and coming up well within the time frame.  Its still not as pink as the test line, but its darker than the other tests.  I'm thinking that i am 14 days past the trigger tomorrow, and if this was still the trigger showing, surely they tests wouldnt be getting darker?  

I'm putting these last couple of days down to a bad bit of obsessive behaviour and tomorrow, i intend to get a life again !! but just til then, what do you think??!?


----------



## GretaGarbo (Oct 14, 2007)

Thanks very much   But i think I've got my period coming (its due tomorrow)   Hoping to hold out until Monday. I didn't really expect it to work but its still sad. 

Well they do say that with pregnancy tests "a line is a line", so it sounds hopeful!   Its very hard not to test early isn't it? I do understand. If you are 14 days tomorrow, then any tests you do after that (i.e Sunday) must surely be a real positive and not the hcg...? Lots of good luck!!

- Greta


----------



## julieSA (Oct 22, 2007)

greta, i hope that AF isn't round the corner, i know that disappointment all too well.  I hope you get to test on monday, and i'll be praying for good news.     . Why did you not expect it to work?  Mind you, as much as I want to be positive, i can't help going into each treatment i've had with an air of doubt, i think its just to cushion the blow if it turn out negative, silly really as its never any less painful if you've been expecting the worst or not. xxx


----------



## GretaGarbo (Oct 14, 2007)

Thank you, thats very kind of you   I really hope your treatment works for you. By the look of your signature you've obviously been through a great deal, I hope this time you get a lovely  . You've been through a lot more than me, you deserve a positive. It looks like you get really good fertilisation rates on all your treatments.

I hadn't really expected it to work because the consultant told me how low the success rates are for IUI, he quoted around 10%. But also, very much, because of exactly what you said - I've tried not to pin all my hopes on it in an attempt to cushion the blow of a negative. I'm glad that I'm not the only one who does this. I guess its a way of trying to protect ourseleves but as you say, a bit silly because a BFN is still very sad all the same. I've tried to go through it with the attitude of "Absolutely wonderful if it works but I won't pin all my hopes on it", I didn't want to be too negative but at the same time realistic. Its ok because we're having DE IVF at Reprofit in June. But this would've been really nice if this had worked. 

When do you think you'll test again? I'll be thinking of you with my fingers crossed 

- Greta


----------



## Tore (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi hun,

I think its a bfp I had 10,000 trig shot on wed 18 march and day of transfer 25 march it was gone from my system my clinic said max 10 days in system.

Well done here's to a happy 8 months xx


----------



## julieSA (Oct 22, 2007)

Morning ... i tested again this morning, i'm now 7dp5dt.  it was still positive, and darker still, but again, not as dark as the control line..... i want to get exicited, but i'm so nervous.  I am going to call my clinic today and see what they have to say about it.

Our fertilisation rates have thankfully always been good - my DP likes to take the credit for that! But its still a nerve wracking time before you get the fertilisation report, and i dont dare take any previous success at fertilisation for granted. i try not to jinx any of it.

My plan for the next day or so is that i'm going to stop obsessivly testing morning and night, and just test in the morning (!).  I'll see what my clinic has to say about my positive test today and take it from there.  

Greta, whats the situation with you today?  No sign of AF i hope.     
Success rates are so hard because you tend to put so much reliance on things, and i can totally see why you have taken the attitude you have.  Whatever you tell yourself though, there's always that glimmer of hope that you dont really let come to the surface, just in case.  

xx xx xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Julie

Are you still having treatment at Chelsfield as not seen you on the thread for a while ?

If you tested at 14 days past the trigger & still got +ve then it's sounds very promising !

Keeping fingers & toes crossed for you    Please do let us other Chelsfield chicks know how you get on 

Take care
Natasha x


----------

